# cwd nutrobal ?



## reptile dan (Jan 20, 2012)

hi everyone i have just bought nutobal for my cwd and was wondering how often should i put it on my crickets etc 

cheers for any advice


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd recommend dusting a 50/50 mix of calcium and nutrobal every feeding day


----------



## reptile dan (Jan 20, 2012)

vgorst said:


> I'd recommend dusting a 50/50 mix of calcium and nutrobal every feeding day


cheers for the advice mate :2thumb:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

vgorst said:


> I'd recommend dusting a 50/50 mix of calcium and nutrobal every feeding day


no no no no no..
calcium 5 days a week, nutrobal 2 days a week, they cant get too much calcium but they can get far to much D3 from the nutrobal..


----------



## reptile dan (Jan 20, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> no no no no no..
> calcium 5 days a week, nutrobal 2 days a week, they cant get too much calcium but they can get far to much D3 from the nutrobal..


thanks for the advice mate


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

It is a calcium balancer and multivitamin (mixing it makes abasaloutely no sense to me personally) 

Dust it on all feeds or if you opt for a calcium supplementation to top it off dusting use it separately.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, just saying what the vet recommended


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

vgorst said:


> Sorry, just saying what the vet recommended


suppose it depends on the animal in question and the circumstances mate..
was the vet a fully specialist rep vet or just a vet that claimed to be able to look at reps? wouldn't be the first time:lol2:
i had a CWD once, a rescue, had MBD, RI and mouth rot..
this is her AFTER she's healed:/ notice the twisted jaw


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> suppose it depends on the animal in question and the circumstances mate..
> was the vet a fully specialist rep vet or just a vet that claimed to be able to look at reps? wouldn't be the first time:lol2:
> i had a CWD once, a rescue, had MBD, RI and mouth rot..
> this is her AFTER she's healed:/ notice the twisted jaw
> image


Yeah I know what you mean, my rep vet a specialist :2thumb: highly recommended by quite a few people on here  

Ouch, poor girl. Can't believe some people let animals get like that!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

vgorst said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, my rep vet a specialist :2thumb: highly recommended by quite a few people on here
> 
> Ouch, poor girl. Can't believe some people let animals get like that!


i know, she was in a right state so thin she was literally just bones, and all ive mentioned too, so wrong, i just got her bought into me at the pet shop i work at and dumped on me, cost me a fortune but well worth it, she's gone to a lovely home now with another 2 F and 1 M:2thumb: and fair play, what vet do you use? i use downlands in emsworth.
im chris BTW hi lol


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

looks like every1 thinks different things.... my rep vet told me to use nutrobal everyday and to just gutload crickets with the calcium, were as other people on this forum have said alternate nutrobal 1 day calcium the next and the guy who i got my cwd from sold me some calcium with d3 and said to use it only twice a week, so currently im doing a mix and basically its nutrobal one day on crickets gutloaded with calcium on there veg and the same crickets dusted with calcium the next day but my cwd dosnt seem to like the calcium so he tends to only eat 1 or 2 crickets on the calcium days but eats like 6-7 on the nutrobal days. Ive had him over a month and to be honest he was in bad condition when i got him (soft back legs due to insuffecient uv, and had and infection in the front of his mouth been treating him for 2weeks with iodine on the wound twice everyday he also had scabs at the side of his mouth that have also fully healed and he seems to be missing a couple of claws 1 on his right back leg longest toe and same on the left side, i dunno tho if there ment to have claws there or not so maybe he isnt missing any :lol2: he also had ALOT of unshed skin on him when i got him im guessing down to unsuffiecent humidity and NO water pool coz he shed 90% about an hour after bieng in his new home) either way id deffo gutload the crickets with calcium on there food and nutrobal at least every other day... like i said my CWD was in bad condition when i got him and he is 100 times better already and is already shedding again just 4weeks from his last shed :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I was speaking generally not aiming at anyone in particular everyone has there own ways of doing things I just can't make the sense of that particular method thats all.

Why would you outweigh a calcium balancer with more calcium?
Everyones supplemental routines are different, nutrobal is designed to be used daily I use it daily for all my reps.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I was speaking generally not aiming at anyone in particular everyone has there own ways of doing things I just can't make the sense of that particular method thats all.
> 
> Why would you outweigh a calcium balancer with more calcium?
> Everyones supplemental routines are different, *nutrobal is designed to be used daily* I use it daily for all my reps.


but daily use of nutrobal with Leos can be detrimental.. i know, not the species in question but, i have to agree with you thou, everyone does have there own ways of supplementing, as long as it works who's to complain?? prob a few peeps but meh, lol..i still wont be supplementing everyday thou:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sn8ks4life said:


> but daily use of nutrobal with Leos can be detrimental.. i know, not the species in question but, i have to agree with you thou, everyone does have there own ways of supplementing, as long as it works who's to complain?? prob a few peeps but meh, lol..i still wont be supplementing everyday thou:2thumb:


 
Nutrobal IS designed to be used daily but is not species specific, but based on body on mass to the animal in question, Nutrobal can be used daily with geckos in the right volumes.: victory:

It is not likley you are going to poison your gecko with nutrobal to be perfectly honest.
And seeing as there is a picture of a water dragon on the front of nutrobal that says quite a bit


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> i know, she was in a right state so thin she was literally just bones, and all ive mentioned too, so wrong, i just got her bought into me at the pet shop i work at and dumped on me, cost me a fortune but well worth it, she's gone to a lovely home now with another 2 F and 1 M:2thumb: and fair play, what vet do you use? i use downlands in emsworth.
> im chris BTW hi lol


Hi, I'm vickie lol

I use chine house in loughborough, the specialist there even knew what my crocodile skink was (which makes a change lol)

Glad that she's being looked after now, good on you for taking her on


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Nutrobal was designed to be used daily but is not species specific, but body on mass on the animal in question, Nutrobal can be used daily with geckos in the right volumes.: victory:
> 
> It is not likley you are going to poison your gecko with nutrobal to be perfectly honest.
> *And seeing as there is a picture of a water dragon on the front of nutrobal that says quite a bit*


Hahahaha true point, that's jokes:2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sn8ks4life said:


> Hahahaha true point, that's jokes:2thumb:


 
Just a question... how often do you have blood tests done on your reptiles?: victory:


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

vgorst said:


> Hi, I'm vickie lol
> 
> I use chine house in loughborough, the specialist there even knew what my crocodile skink was (which makes a change lol)
> 
> Glad that she's being looked after now, good on you for taking her on


awesome, i love crocodile skinks, just saw the pic of the little blighter in your album, bless lol.. your vets sounds good, so far away thou


Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just a question... how often do you have blood tests done on your reptiles?: victory:


PM sent:2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> awesome, i love crocodile skinks, just saw the pic of the little blighter in your album, bless lol.. your vets sounds good, so far away thou:


yeah he's pretty cool, bought a 4ft viv for him so doubt i'll ever find him again lol. I actually I say 'he' but looking more like a female now oops

The vets is about an hours drive from me but worth it


----------

